# Paul Olsen - My Own Blend - 222 Flake



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I purchased this off of a member of another tobacco forum with Golden Dawn. I had never even heard of Paul Olsen pipe tobacco before, but the price was good and I felt like trying something new. There is only one review for it on tobacco reviews:

http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=2&TID=1459

It is all virginia, and come in nice big flakes. When I opened the tin I was hit with that virginia ketchupy smell (which I used to think was gross, now I love it). I rubbed it out and loaded it up in my Ehrlich author, the pipe I use for virginias. My virginia experience is pretty limited, before this I had only tried Frenchy's virginia blend (that I got as a sample when I bought this pipe) and Rattray's HOTW. I find 222 Flake to be similar to HOTW, but it bites less and generally just tastes better (which is saying something, as HOTW tastes great!).

Give it a try if your looking for a good virginia.


----------

